# DX madness



## aim54x (Apr 29, 2010)

I crumbled and ordered another flashlight. Somone mentioned that the flashaholism is strong in me in my previous thread regarding the Tank007 TK-703 vs the AkoRay K103 as I bought both.

I love my Tank007, the AkoRay has been stolen (by a friend), now I am ordering a Romisen RC-G2 and will be picking up another 10 of those Fauxton's!!

Have I just wasted my money? Should I have ordered something else from DX that is better value than the Romisen RC-G2?

I was looking at a 1*AA light that is bright well built to possibly sit in the bottom of a bag, or be an extra light that i can grab for a hiking trip.


----------



## Hrvoje (Apr 29, 2010)

Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5, sku 26122. Great value for the money.

Hrvoje


----------



## brted (Apr 29, 2010)

You sound perfectly normal to me (and probably everyone else here, but maybe not anywhere else).

I don't have a Romisen, but everyone seems to like them. For $12 how wrong can you go? The Fauxtons are great to give away or keep with keys.


----------



## mfm (Apr 29, 2010)

Hrvoje said:


> Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Q5, sku 26122. Great value for the money.



It's not Q5 anymore and it's longer and of worse quality.


----------



## LobsterX (Apr 29, 2010)

get the Romisen RC-G2 II from shiningbeam

They are Q5 and uses either 1.2v/1.5v AAs

*Don't try 3.7V li-ion.... Might BLOW the driver as it wasn't designed to take that amt of voltage


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 29, 2010)

My First flahlight purchase from DX is the RC G2 and so far after all the other lights that I bought it still rank highly on my list because of reliability and good throw.

+1 in the Romisen RC-G2 II from shiningbeam, get the neutral white.:thumbsup:


----------



## petergunn (Apr 29, 2010)

My DX lights:





Most of these are awesome and easily upgraded with a quick XP-G R5 mod which gives an awesome 
bright flood with the existing driver.

Only DX one I wouldn't recommend is the Akoray 5-mode, and the one on the far right which 
was originally $3 ebay junk before I modded it with a spare P4.

-PG


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm having a bad DX day...after waiting a month for a light with a XP-G to replace one I blew it arrived today...with a faulty emitter...now another week to wait for them to respond to my return request and another month or so to return and get another ....

I think I'm just going to cut my losses and not return the light and try to stay away from DX. I've got most of what I want anyway so it shouldn't be that hard.

This is the first thing I've gotten that I can't fix as it's a defective emitter.

I could change my mind in the future. The way to deal with DX is just to order two of everything and plan on at least one working.


----------



## waddup (Apr 30, 2010)

not wasted money at all,

flashlights are good

the ones people talk about here are better


treat yourself one day and buy a $140 light used for $80 in the market place.


:candle:


----------



## old4570 (Apr 30, 2010)

My Maratac AA , is so far the best AA Ive gotten . 
Akoray AK-16 comes a close second , but then gets in front with 14500 or CR123A power .


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 30, 2010)

Bryan,

Have you considered replacing the emitter w/ a XPG from Shining Beam? He's got them in stock. 

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-24/**NEW**-Cree-XP-dsh-G-R4/Detail


----------



## aim54x (Apr 30, 2010)

waddup said:


> not wasted money at all,
> 
> flashlights are good
> 
> ...



My first light was my treat....my first light was a WolfEyes Defender 260...which is more light than I need really


----------



## aim54x (May 3, 2010)

Well I just got that DX shipping notification...now to see how long it takes for them to get it to me!

Still missing my Tank007....gf still has it


----------



## cheapbastard (May 3, 2010)

I have the DX madness too, just received three of the Uniquefire S10 flashlights. So far I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## LobsterX (May 3, 2010)

Refrain from using 14500s on these.

If you must, only use HIGH for a few seconds, eg >20sec of not you'll risk blowing a chip on the driver like I did. AAs or 1.2v rechargables are fine.





cheapbastard said:


> I have the DX madness too, just received three of the Uniquefire S10 flashlights. So far I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## supasizefries (May 3, 2010)

I like the look of the Ultrafire stainless steel lights. Might pull the trigger on one of those.


----------



## cheapbastard (May 3, 2010)

LobsterX said:


> re Uniquefire S10
> 
> Refrain from using 14500s on these.
> 
> If you must, only use HIGH for a few seconds, eg >20sec of not you'll risk blowing a chip on the driver like I did. AAs or 1.2v rechargables are fine.



thanks for the tip, I'll stick to AA nimh


----------



## aim54x (May 11, 2010)

my Romisen RC-G2 arrived yesterday...it is a bit brighter than my N3 and the build awesome. I love it!


----------



## ragweed (May 11, 2010)

Glad you like the RC-G2. I like the one I bought from Shinigbeam. Its a fantastic light for the money IMO. Also Bryan checks em out before shipping to ensure you get a working light.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 11, 2010)

There's a new light in DX that I really like, Its Just toooooo expensive for a budget light.:shakehead

TANK007 E3 Cree Q5-WC Stainless Steel 5-Mode 230-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500)


----------



## Zatoichi (May 11, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> There's a new light in DX that I really like, Its Just toooooo expensive for a budget light.:shakehead
> 
> TANK007 E3 Cree Q5-WC Stainless Steel 5-Mode 230-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500)



It looks like the Ultrafire C3 SS to me, right down to the specs but more than twice the price. Oh and you get a box .... and on the box they tell you how thoroughly they're checked... and there's a typo. :duh2:


----------



## Ian2381 (May 11, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> It looks like the Ultrafire C3 SS to me, right down to the specs but more than twice the price. Oh and you get a box .... and on the box they tell you how thoroughly they're checked... and there's a typo. :duh2:



The quality of Tank 007 lights is way better than ultrafire, All my Tank lights has never failed me and the quality is like of more expensive brands. I have a TANK Stainless AA light and I like it very much but its only $23 which is cheaper as compared to the new one at $34.


----------



## pounder (May 11, 2010)

so any idea where to get an XPG for a C3? shiningbeam is out aparently..

edit: nm found one at kaidomain..


----------



## Tally-ho (May 13, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> It looks like the Ultrafire C3 SS to me, right down to the specs but more than twice the price.


From recent comments on DX it appears that ultrafire C3 SS shipped recently are not cree XP-E Q5 but XR-C P4 (maybe).

http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.26122~threadid.561339
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.26122~threadid.586155

Actually, Aurora SH-035 Cree XPE-WD-Q5 (sku.36024) is $13.78


----------



## Zatoichi (May 13, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> From recent comments on DX it appears that ultrafire C3 SS shipped recently are not cree XP-E Q5 but XR-C P4 (maybe).
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.26122~threadid.561339
> http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/Forum.26122~threadid.586155
> ...



Yes I noticed that too, before I ordered one. They were still the same price with Q5's though. 

The Aurora might have a Q5, but I've not seen that confirmed yet. I gave my Q5 C3 to my girlfriend, maybe I can switch it for this inferior replacement while she's asleep. 

@ Ian2381, I can appreciate the Tank branded lights may be a bit more carefully produced than UF, but the price difference is very big, and the UF C3 SS I had seemed very nice quality regardless of the brand name.


----------



## Tuikku (May 13, 2010)

petergunn said:


> Most of these are awesome and easily upgraded with a quick XP-G R5 mod which gives an awesome
> bright flood with the existing driver.



About this mod; do you have to do anything else than just solder the new emitter in place?
I have some lights that you seem to have in your pic...
How much do those XP-G R5´s cost?


----------



## neverGUP (May 13, 2010)

Ian2381 said:


> The quality of Tank 007 lights is way better than ultrafire, All my Tank lights has never failed me and the quality is like of more expensive brands. I have a TANK Stainless AA light and I like it very much but its only $23 which is cheaper as compared to the new one at $34.




I agree, the quality of Tank007 lights are far better than Ultrafires. I know E07, TK-566 and M20, all of them are great.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 13, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> @ Ian2381, I can appreciate the Tank branded lights may be a bit more carefully produced than UF, but the price difference is very big, and the UF C3 SS I had seemed very nice quality regardless of the brand name.



Yeah its too expensive for a budget light, that's what keeping me from buying it. But the urge is really bugging me, I like the fact that its TANK, stainless steel, and looks built to throw.


----------



## gcbryan (May 17, 2010)

DX recently posted some troubling policy changes. There was an uproar and they may make some modifications but it's troubling they are thinking this way in the first place.

In essence just before you click OK to buy something there is all that small print at the bottom of the page that you must agree with.

The changes are basically that it now says that you agree to have them release your email address and other personal info to all their suppliers. It also goes on to say in one section that you don't hold them responsible even if the product isn't as described and even if it's due to fraudulent reasons.

Of course the only people who are upset are those who frequent their forums as no one else pays any attention.

It's not a good sign that they have a clue even if they end up changing the more egregious parts of the new policy.

They promised some sort of response by tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## aim54x (May 18, 2010)

WOW...that is an important change that I would have missed, thanks!


----------



## Mash (May 18, 2010)

Hope DX doesnt go the way of the dodo for us (or Kai, after their "revamp")....
Ive seen a lot of other shops crop up, carrying similar items, and pricing.
Since they are so hard to tell apart, any recommendations from people who have tried the other ones?
I know the forum rules re advertising etc, however by people relating their experiences, they save the CPFers time money and grief, and also allow us to enjoy our hobby by getting our hands on cheap good stuff, win win! 
At least stating which ones to totally avoid would save a few members some hassles...


----------



## gcbryan (May 18, 2010)

DX has the greatest selection, better software interface and has more user reviews and discussion forums. The customer service system is designed to frustrate.

KD's software interface makes my older computer OS crash quite a bit. I've used them twice for small items that DX didn't have.

QCG is priced quite a bit higher. They answer and respond to emails quickly.

That's about all I can contribute.


----------



## Mash (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!
Lets see what other CPFrs can say as well. The more info the better, IMHO


----------



## brted (May 19, 2010)

Only if you want the thread closed. Problems and comments about dealers are supposed to be posted to marketplace.


----------

